
Hawaii wind farm leans on giant battery bank - FluidDjango
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11128_3-57347037-54/hawaii-wind-farm-leans-on-giant-battery-bank/?tag=mncol
======
parfe
Nice to see wind being integrated nicely into the power grid.

Sadly this article is a straight up press release, including the promotional
artist rendered image.

------
JonnieCache
Flagged for churnalism.

------
soupysoupysoup
It's never going to work anyway unless they put a roof on that thing.

